

FileRock will be discontinued as of Nov 20th - gregd
https://www.filerock.com/

======
gregd
Here is the email I just received:

This e-mail is to announce you that the FileRock service will be discontinued
as of November 20th 2013. We ask you to please back up all the files that you
have stored with the FileRock service: after that date your data will no
longer be available.

We would like to thank you for having used the FileRock service until now:
your support and feedback has been invaluable.

Note that while the FileRock service is being discontinued, the top-security
technology at the heart of FileRock is being embedded in another product with
a completely revisited offer. If you are interested in receiving more details,
please let us know by writing to info@filerock.com.

If you have any questions or issues, please don't hesitate to write to
support@filerock.com.

